# Cleaning the water tank



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Right, I've spent all afternoon filling my 13 gallon water tank with a solution of water & puriclean to make sure there's no nasty bugs lurking.
On the tub it says to dissolve the puriclean powder in the water which I did but as I was tipping it in I noticed some small lumps that hadn't dissolved properly.
Will these gradually dissolve as I won't be emptying it till later in the week or will they sit at the bottom of the tank making my water smell of bleach for the rest of the summer? Will it be safe?
:wink: :?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

It shouldn't be a problem, Caz. The very act of tipping/pouring the water into the tank is probably enough to agitate and dissolve the last of the puriclean.
You will no doubt empty and refill it to get rid of the cleaning solution and again that will help clear any that is left.

Don't worry about it. If you want to be totally sure then use bottled water for the start of your next trip and then go back to normal. We don't have that problem as although we clean the tank as you do, we take a couple of 5 litre containers of water with us and use that for drinking water topping them up as needed.
The tank water is for washing etc.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

One of my big pet hates is the smell of bleach, no matter how faint, it gets right up my nose!!!!! I was talking to my nephew a year ago and he mentioned a product called “Elsil” made by the well known firm of elsan that left no taste in the water. I’m a very sceptical person, however I tried it and I must admit he told the truth, I have ordered it on two occasions at £6.65 for 100ml inc P.P.

The company told me this is the same product they supply to the major airlines. Their phone number is 01825 748200.

I hope this may be of help to someone.

Ken S


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

I think the water tastes 'odd' out of the tank, no matter what you do to it, so we've always done the same as Gillian and carry fresh water, though usually just in 3 litre container - being as we're only little!

8)


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

In last van water terrible out of tank/tap, but this van is ok although we do filter all water for drinking. I flush the fresh water tank through about once a month during main season and always run water through taps whilst filling so no stale water in the pipes


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi all

This product might be of interest.

http://www.boatfridge.com/waterfilters.htm

Travelling abroad where the water might be iffy we only ever drink bottled water. I am thinking of installing the above product, a bit pricy, but peace of mind. Nothing is more certain to spoil a holiday than a dose of Delli Belly  
Anyone else fitted similar? Was it as good as you hoped ?

Jim


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Jim, if you're cosidering installing a water filter then general ecology also sell a product which is specifically aimed at motorhomers and boaters, it also is a bit pricey (£125 i think) but claims to be the absolute biz. Check out http://www.generalecologyeurope.com/naturepure.html

pete


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks for the info Pete 

Jim


----------



## 90073 (May 1, 2005)

*cleaning fresh water tanks*

Just in the process of cleaning our tank, found a product by Chempro, called SDP. its used for cleaning out wine making kits so very safe to use and very effective. Bought from CAK tanks for approx. £3 for 100g.


----------



## 89987 (May 1, 2005)

I use bottle water for drinking & cooking so my m/h water tank is only used for washing and showering etc. It's a good idea however, to run through a tankful of puriclean or similar at least once a year to kill any bacteria or legionnaires. The tablet pack of these various products are about the size of a pack of paracetamol and retail at about five quid. However, all the websites I can find charge about four quid postage.  

May I assume that most caravan sites sell this stuff from their accessory shop ? I'm much rather spend my money on a nights stop at a site than pay the postage for nothing. Can you buy it at Halfords, Tesco, or somewhere ? One of the girls in my office suggested getting something similar from Mothercare which cleans bottles. Don't know if she's kosher on this one as I suspect her hormones might be effecting her judgement. Weird. 8O 

Please advise.
Drifter


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

We've been using Milton sterilising fluid for years. All sorts of uses around home. £1 for 1 litre. Never had a problem so far. :roll: 

Ken


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi All 

I have always used Puriclean, bought from any caravan/camping accessory shop. The large tub (in a powder form) cost around a fiver and cleans up to 270lt (60 gal) I use it at the beginning and end of each season and more if visting warm climates. 

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We clean the fresh water tank through with Milton 3 or 4 times a year. It dissolves easily and I think is the stuff used for cleaning baby things. We have drunk the water from the tank but I agree this is not wise. I think I am winning the argument with Jan to carry a 5 litre container for drinking water, which will also be Miltoned. 

We also do the on-board waste tank at similar intervals - trying to keep at bay the horrible things which must be lurking in there.

Graham


----------



## 90464 (May 1, 2005)

*Bleech smell*

having just purchased a secondhand van, i am still finding my way around.
the water system smelt of bleach i thought someone had done this instead of using the correct solution but it turns out after buying milton that it must have been this all along, so 5 flushes complete flushes later i can still smell the bleach smell of milton.
How do i get rid of the smell????????????  
cheers
lefish


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Only way is to keep flushing, now you know why I won't go near the stuff,see earlier posting


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Lefish, 
Like you, Jan hates the smell of the Milton when I treat the fresh water, but one flush usually clears the smell.
The system I follow is at the end of a chosen trip I leave 20-30 litres of water in the fresh tank (max capacity 150l) drive part way home to sluice it around a bit. Then stop and run as much as possible through all the taps to treat the pipes. Then I pull the drain plug and empty the tank at a suitable, not too public spot - it is only fresh water, of course. Then I pour in 5litres of clean water, carried from the site in a container for this purpose. Then drive on for a further sluicing and stop shortly before our storage site and dump again - but this time I leave the drain plug out. This is so that as I manouver round to my slot on the site any water left in will be ejected from the corners etc. And of course I replace the drain plug so nothing can crawl in and set up home.

Perhaps the key is to completely empty the tank after the flush by a short, twisty drive with plug out. It seems to work for us.

The other advantage is that by running as much of the Miltoned water through the taps as poss it goes into the waste tank and gives that a bit of a treatment as well.

Graham


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Whoops! I have just read my posting above and realised that I omitted to say that I treat the 20-30 litres of water left in the tank with Milton, before setting off home.
Sorry.
Should read and check before submitting.

Graham


----------



## 90464 (May 1, 2005)

*bleach water*

thanks for that, i missed your posting .
After a few more flushes i think i will try it out on my mother in law, better safe than sorry


----------



## 90464 (May 1, 2005)

Gandj said:


> Whoops! I have just read my posting above and realised that I omitted to say that I treat the 20-30 litres of water left in the tank with Milton, before setting off home.
> Sorry.
> Should read and check before submitting.
> 
> Graham


many thanks for you imformative reply, next trip i will give it a bash.
lefish


----------

